# Pasta drying rack



## LadyCook61 (May 22, 2008)

I used to have a wooden clothes dryer as a pasta drying rack.  What do you use for drying homemade pasta?


----------



## Katie H (May 22, 2008)

Many moons ago  when I needed to  dry my homemade pasta, I would simply prop a broom handle over the back of two dining room chairs.  Then I mentioned to Buck that I would love to have a pasta-drying rack.   That's all I needed to say.  In no time, he made one.  I'll do my best to  describe it.  Here goes.

On the floor or the counter, there's a wooden base that's about  8 inches square and 1 1/2  inches thick.  There's a hole drilled in the center of the base about halfway through the thickness of  it.

A 3-foot long wooden dowel rod (1 inch in diameter) is inserted into the  hole  in the base.  The top of the wooden dowel has a series of offset holes drilled all the way through.  Inserted through those holes are  3 dowel rods that are 4 feet long and  1/4 inch in diameter.  Those "arms" are what I use to drape my pasta on for drying.   I can dry up to 2 pounds of pasta on this space, which equates to almost 12 feet  of space.

The drying rack is easy to  store because I remove the drying rods and the master rod from the base.   Bundle them together and put them away.

If I ever need more space, Buck can drill more  holes through the main dowel rod and insert another arm or arms.

I love my pasta-drying rack.  Hope this makes sense.


----------



## jkath (May 22, 2008)

Katie - perfect explanation! 
I'm considering sending your words to my Dad to see if he might want to make me one


----------



## Katie H (May 22, 2008)

Go for it, girlfriend.  I loooooove my pasta-drying rack.


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 22, 2008)

Katie, thank you for the idea.  I will show hubby and see if he would make me one too..
LadyCook


----------



## Andy M. (May 22, 2008)

Cool, Katie a long-armed coat tree! 

The man's a genius!


----------



## Katie H (May 22, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Cool, Katie a long-armed coat tree!
> 
> The man's a genius!



Exactly!

No matter what I need, all I have to do is to make a drawing and Buck will make it for me.  I'm a happy camper.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 22, 2008)

Katie - I bought my drying rack and I just don't feel the love from it, which is why, I guess, I don't use it anymore.  I feel the LOVE from just your description!!!


----------

